# unable to connect modem through lan



## naraabhi (Jul 4, 2010)

I have BSNL broadband at home. they provided me with "Type 1 ADSL 2+ CPE/Router" modem which is a Syrma technologies product. i didnt have a lan port behind my CPU so i bought an external card "Realtek RTL8139 32-bit PCI bus". i updated it with the required drivers. but when i connected the modem through this lan card to the PC, it does show "100mbs connected", but i am unable to open the configuration page in the browser, it shows "The server at 192.168.1.1 is taking too long to respond." o after some time it also shows "limited or no connectivity" in the system tray. here i would like to bring to your notice that the lan lamp on the modem blinks every 3 seconds, that means it must be getting disconnected somehow.

To see whether there is any problem with the modem, i connected it using usb, it worked fine. i also checked it in my friend's home, who had inbuilt lan port(readylan), it worked there too using lan. so i think there is no problem with the modem.

To see whether there is any problem with the lan card, i first got it replaced from where i bought it and again tried, but still i was unsuccessful, same problem ocurred. then i brought my friend's type 2 modem and connected it to my PC using this lan card, surprisingly it worked. so the lan card is also fine. also the lan cable is fine.

here are my configuration details...i would like to add that all ip address details were provided by the BSNL people, and i use them successfully when connecting modem via usb. i use win xp sp2. i have pentium 4, 2.66 GHz, 1 GB RAM

i got this by typing "ipconfig/all" in cmd:

windows ip configuration

host name...................:nara-a37b0e2e31
primary dns suffix .........:
node type...................:unknown
ip routing enabled..........:no
wins proxy enabled..........:no

ethernet adapter local area connection

connection specific dns suffix...:
description......................:realtek RTL8139/810x family fast ethernet nic
physical address.................:00-E0-4C-39-08-9F
dhcp enabled.....................:no
ip address.......................:192.168.1.101
subnet mask......................:255.255.255.0
default gateway..................:192.168.1.1
dns servers......................:192.168.1.1
218.248.240.26



if i type "ping 192.168.1.1" in cmd i get:

pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

request timed out.
request timed out.
reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
request timed out.

ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
packets: sent = 4. received = 1, lost = 3 (75% loss),
approximate round trip times im milli-seconds:
minimun = 1ms, maximum = 1ms, average = 1ms


please suggest some solution.... are there any compatibility issues... waiting for an aearly response...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's configure DHCP.


Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## naraabhi (Jul 4, 2010)

Unable to connect modem through lan:

I did all the above steps u suggested...now for some time it said "acquring network address". after a while it popped up "limited or no connectivity" in the system tray bar. 

on clicking on it i got the following message:

limited or no connectivity
you might not be able to access the internet or some network resources. this problem occured because the network did not assign a network address to the computer.


What should be done now???


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## naraabhi (Jul 4, 2010)

m sending d print screen result....

no cross, question r any marks over any device as u can c.......

wt nxt????


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the stack first.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



Then I'd like to see this after the reboot.


Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

